# Hentai Haven allegedly shut down for good



## Cake Farts (Dec 20, 2018)

Merry Christmas weebs.

From the site dev himself:




More info from a ResetEra user who lurks the discord:


> Well I'm in the discord server and we're told the site will stay down and we all should stop asking about it. No joke, he basically told us to shut the fuck up and stop asking. We have been fed no info as to why it has been shut down as financial and struggle of power have been debunked many times. Doesn't help that the Facebook and Twitter have also been deleted, so there is no way anyone can ask them what's going on, let alone go to the Discord as they have disabled the ability to invite people in the Discord.



Apparently the site dev didn’t want to fund the site anymore.

Archived thread link

Hot pocket mod fucking deleted my old thread instead of moving it to off topic


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 20, 2018)

oh
neat
wake me up when this affects sadpanda


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 20, 2018)

lol, owned weebcel niggers


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 20, 2018)

Looks like we know who's getting a thread in Animal Control...


----------



## YayLasagna (Dec 20, 2018)

As usual, furries destroy everything they touch.
Edit: Slight powerleveling but I just realized this makes me a hypocrite. Then again that's what Animal Control has always been.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 20, 2018)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> Looks like we know who's getting a thread in Animal Control...





YayLasagna said:


> As usual, furries destroy everything they touch.


He shut down some animu gooktoons sites for neck beard crypto pedos he gets a pass


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Dec 20, 2018)

Who the fuck cares, this is the first time I've even heard of Hentai Haven


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 20, 2018)

YayLasagna said:


> As usual, furries destroy everything they touch.



I have low hopes for Rule 34.xxx.


----------



## YayLasagna (Dec 20, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> I have low hopes for Rule 34.xxx.


I'm surprised the Paheal version is still running, what with it's history of pop-ups compared to the xxx version.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Dec 20, 2018)

> *This is goodbye. *
> HH was born during a time when fansubs were pretty much dying. New shows were subbed weeks after release, most sites had lackluster interfaces and didn't give a crap about the content they were putting out. HH changed all that. But as a wise man once said, every journey must come to an end - and unfortunately, it ain't the happy kind this time. There's plenty of options out there now. Fansubs are faster than ever. Streaming sites are better than ever. There's no longer a real need for HH. We've done our part. Now it's up to the rest of you to carry the torch. Thank you for visiting and supporting us over the years. It's been a wild ride. And you will all be sorely missed.Sayonara.



Seems nice and tidy.

What's the actual story?


----------



## BeanBidan (Dec 20, 2018)

Oh well, I downloaded some of the best ones from there already. RIP anyways.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 20, 2018)

YayLasagna said:


> I'm surprised the Paheal version is still running, what with it's history of pop-ups compared to the xxx version.



It's a terrible choice - malware or :islamic: furry shit


----------



## dysentery (Dec 20, 2018)

Isn't this the site that used to specifically tag Lolicon hentai? I'd say it was a legal thing that shut the site down.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 20, 2018)

BeanBidan said:


> Oh well, I downloaded some of the best ones from there already. RIP anyways.


Castrate yourself please


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 20, 2018)

One. Brick. At. A. Time.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Dec 20, 2018)

Thank fuck I use nyaa instead. HH was for normalfags


----------



## BeanBidan (Dec 20, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Castrate yourself please


Epic


----------



## MasterDisaster (Dec 20, 2018)

Oh no Hentai Haven went down.  
Guess there's still the other twenty sites with the exact same shit.


----------



## Snuckening (Dec 20, 2018)

It's a Christmas miracle!


----------



## gachacunt (Dec 20, 2018)

From what I heard, the owner ( obviously a furry ), had to pay off a loan for a fursuit they were borrowing that was as expensive as the server itself. Either they had to pay off the loan or keep up the server. Guess which they picked.


----------



## Cake Farts (Dec 20, 2018)

gachacunt said:


> From what I heard, the owner ( obviously a furry ), had to pay off a loan for a fursuit they were borrowing that was as expensive as the server itself. Either they had to pay off the loan or keep up the server. Guess which they picked.


Apparently that was a rumor, and the cap that mentioned it was fake. That bit got my old thread deleted. What is known though is that admin doesn’t want to talk about it and is blocking anybody that questions him.


----------



## Mister Loser (Dec 20, 2018)

gachacunt said:


> From what I heard, the owner ( obviously a furry ), had to pay off a loan for a fursuit they were borrowing that was as expensive as the server itself. Either they had to pay off the loan or keep up the server. Guess which they picked.


That was an old copypasta, not the actual reason. (supposedly)
Regardless, HentaiHaven was a trash source. Sukebei exists for animated hentai and sadpanda exists for the more "out there" (read: loli) stuff.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 20, 2018)

BeanBidan said:


> Epic


----------



## Cake Farts (Dec 20, 2018)

Mister Loser said:


> That was an old copypasta, not the actual reason. (supposedly)
> Regardless, HentaiHaven was a trash source. Sukebei exists for animated hentai and sadpanda exists for the more "out there" (read: loli) stuff.


HH is like the pornhub of anime in  that it was the most mainstream and well known site, but it is actually shit compared to some smaller sites that have more in terms of variety.


----------



## BeanBidan (Dec 20, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> View attachment 619438


/pol/ in a nutshell


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Dec 20, 2018)

Hentaihaven going down is as irrelevant as Xvideos going down. They just move to XNXX if they havent already. Its not like half of the OG users moved over to the worse and even more lewd sites like Sadpanda.

It's a slow running site anyways, fucking horrible if you're actually jerking off on shit interwebs, so. Thanks, Furry. We lost nothing of importance today.


----------



## Draza (Dec 20, 2018)

My reaction:





But then again there's plenty of other hentai sites to keep me busy everyday.


----------



## Cake Farts (Dec 20, 2018)

Ratko_Falco said:


> View attachment 619481
> 
> My reaction:
> 
> ...


Is this weeb fapsite really trying to be sentimental?


----------



## Gorosaurus (Dec 20, 2018)

Cake Farts said:


> Is this weeb fapsite really trying to be sentimental?


For years users made god cry. Now, they will cry their eyes out.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 20, 2018)

No.
F for respects. I liked that site. I'm now depressed and will crai now.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Dec 20, 2018)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Who the fuck cares, this is the first time I've even heard of Hentai Haven


That was my first thought. I don't really care about that site but if it was Lolibooru or All The Fallen I'd be in tears right now.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Dec 20, 2018)

gachacunt said:


> From what I heard, the owner ( obviously a furry ), had to pay off a loan for a fursuit they were borrowing that was as expensive as the server itself. Either they had to pay off the loan or keep up the server. Guess which they picked.


One is full of virtual, metaphorical semen stains while the other is going to get a bunch of physically real semen stains (both inside and out).

I hope it was worth it.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Dec 20, 2018)

I'll miss HH, i didn't expect them to fall before Tumblr 
i guess it is time to find another page...


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 20, 2018)

Ripperoni in fapperoni


----------



## Billy_Sama (Dec 20, 2018)

Another example of furries can't manage for shit.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 20, 2018)

Hentai0.com is a gud alternative, gaiz


----------



## Cristobal’s Colon (Dec 20, 2018)

http://archive.md/gNV5K
Be good kiwifarmers and do your research first. The likely reason is dmca. Let's not worsen our recent reputation for faildox and lazy gossip.


----------



## Al Gulud (Dec 21, 2018)

Miel67 said:


> No.
> F for respects. I liked that site. I'm now depressed and will crai now.





Medafag said:


> I'll miss HH, i didn't expect them to fall before Tumblr
> i guess it is time to find another page...


I never new we had weebs on this site. We need to start a purge before this faggotry  spreads.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 21, 2018)

I use MuchoHentai, personally.


----------



## Changeofheart (Dec 21, 2018)

There are plenty of still active other streaming websites out there, I don't see how is this even an issue for those who like hentai. 

I wish the real reason for them closing down was the fursuit tho. That would have been hilarious.


----------



## MG 620 (Dec 21, 2018)

Times are getting rough for perverts.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Dec 21, 2018)

tbh i'm surprised it lasted as long as it did.


----------



## Brother Rabbit (Dec 21, 2018)

HentaiHaven fell before Tumblr did, that's a shocker.


----------



## Cod of War (Dec 21, 2018)

Al Gulud said:


> I never new we had weebs on this site. We need to start a purge before this faggotry  spreads.


Would be more powerful if you used shit like K-On! or Love Live.


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Dec 21, 2018)

Hentai hasn't been good for years anyway.


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Dec 21, 2018)

Sweet Jesus, this thread is a power level honeypot. Nobody wants to know that you crank it to cartoon titties. Keep that shit on your Discord servers.


----------



## UY 690 (Dec 22, 2018)

We spoke too soon.


----------



## Shick (Dec 22, 2018)

Well fakku too, furfag.


----------



## Cake Farts (Dec 22, 2018)

Fakku is a subscription based eromanga site, so I fucking doubt.


----------



## queerape (Dec 23, 2018)

dysentery said:


> Isn't this the site that used to specifically tag Lolicon hentai? I'd say it was a legal thing that shut the site down.


It had stopped the lolicon and shotacon tags long before being shut down.


----------



## Shiversblood (Dec 23, 2018)

Men could just use the website rule 34 instead


----------



## Cake Farts (Dec 23, 2018)

Shiversblood said:


> Men could just use the website rule 34 instead


((m e n))


----------



## Deadwaste (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Drago Dot (Dec 27, 2018)

If you are trying to find alternatives for HH, here is  full list
https://theporndude.com/blog/hentai-haven-was-shut-down-what-are-the-best-alternatives/


----------



## SwanDive (Jul 7, 2019)

Bumping this thread back into existence with some developments on the matter. 

After several months since Hentai Haven was brought back up by teaming up with Fakku (although it doesn't look like anything new has been uploaded to the site since then), the website was hijacked and displayed the following message. I'm not sure how long it was up for, but it was taken down and for a period Hentai Haven redirected to Fakku. 

As of righting this, Fakku's website is currently down due to DDoS attacks while Hentai Haven has been restored to its original page. 

https://twitter.com/realpapahh/status/1147860575730294784 (https://archive.fo/Yo1pl)




Essentially, Fakku scammed a super popular competitor out of their website.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 7, 2019)

SwanDive said:


> Bumping this thread back into existence with some developments on the matter.
> 
> After several months since Hentai Haven was brought back up by teaming up with Fakku (although it doesn't look like anything new has been uploaded to the site since then), the website was hijacked and displayed the following message. I'm not sure how long it was up for, but it was taken down and for a period Hentai Haven redirected to Fakku.
> 
> ...



If Papa HH actually signed a contract with NONE of those safeguard provisions in place then it's his ass. He shut down the website BEFORE FAKKU acquired the damn thing and has copywrite content all over it. Of course FAKKU would have to register and acquire licences and all that other shit. He seceded from HH and expected to be a part of the entire process of registration?...without ANY of those provisions or promises in place within the contract? Proverbial "handshake agreements" mean jack shit in the legal business world. Sure it establishes trust but he had ZERO cards to deal. Unless FAKKU violated the contract, he has no damn case. FAKKU acquired a website that is laden with legally grey content with absolutely zero licences (as far as I know). Again I repeat myself, if there were no provisions that granted him a role in administrating the website, that's his stupidity.


----------



## m0rnutz (Jul 7, 2019)

You're not supposed to hand over your shit without reading the fucking contract you retarded furfag.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 7, 2019)

He has copyright claim over what, a collection of stolen material?

Anyways, exhentai was way better.


----------



## MoeChotto (Jul 8, 2019)

Fakku's response








						Jacob on Twitter: "Response to the recent rumors regarding Hentai Hav…
					

archived 8 Jul 2019 13:33:19 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## UY 690 (Jul 8, 2019)

MoeChotto said:


> Fakku's response
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not shocked! Japan loves money. So why not give hentai bucks back to Japan then.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Jul 9, 2019)

Glad I couldn't help said:


> Seems nice and tidy.
> 
> What's the actual story?





SwanDive said:


> Bumping this thread back into existence with some developments on the matter.
> 
> After several months since Hentai Haven was brought back up by teaming up with Fakku (although it doesn't look like anything new has been uploaded to the site since then), the website was hijacked and displayed the following message. I'm not sure how long it was up for, but it was taken down and for a period Hentai Haven redirected to Fakku.
> 
> ...


Good to know I can predict _some_ things, even super obvious shit like this.

Also, I doubt it is as _completely_ cut and dry as "Papa HH" makes it out to be. Yeah, the FAKKU crew are a bunch of scumbags, but wouldn't surprise me if the furfag did some (additionally) shady stuff on top of running a hentai site (for free?) and being a 'tard in general.

This is the kind of situation where I cannot sympathize with anybody, only hope more information leaks so we can laugh at them together.


----------



## Tsurubami Senri (Oct 31, 2021)

``We are going to  gas all the weebs and the lolicon and shotacon degenerates. We're going to gas every furry , troony  and  pedophiles. And the world will be in peace`` - Hitler , 1939 




Hitler in 1939 protecting his precious waifu from lolicon degenerates


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 31, 2021)

Who actually watches hentai instead of reading it? Infinitely worse quality, looks rushed, per definition has no plot, whereas reading it can include all kinds of wacky plots because they don't need voice actors involved. I always thought HH was just a funny-haha meme because "lol we're talking about porn!".


----------



## Raxetnahnr (Oct 31, 2021)

Yeah, most corporate produced animated hentai is literally the most worthless, cringe and watered down shit ever. I don't understand people who watch that goofy ass shit.


----------



## Vexillology (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm not sure why this thread is open but I'm glad you guys necro'd it to talk about how you enjoy eroticized children's cartoons.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 31, 2021)

Vexillology said:


> I'm not sure why this thread is open but I'm glad you guys necro'd it to talk about how you enjoy eroticized children's cartoons.


I'm only rating these jokesters dumb because they dug up and opened something that should have stayed forgotten, Also unless this is some new sit different from the original it's still up apparently. and still has a redbubble


----------

